# What to put in the water bowl....



## raceyb (Jul 16, 2007)

I was just curious if anyone else added items to their water bowls in a water smoker.

I have tried oranges, limes, lemons, root beer, orange soda, beer, pepper corns, garlic and some other oddities.

I haven't seen this discussed much and was just wondering if anyone else did this and what they thought?


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 16, 2007)

I have used Coke and Italian dressing before for short smokes. Coke tends to put on a nice sticky caramel 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I just use water now. I rely on the apple juice I spray on the meat and the rub drippings to flavor the water as I go...


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Racey!  Glad  to have ya here.  I have used dried, and fresh  herbs, wine, or just about anything I can find and want to put in there.  Great thing about cooking........you do what you want to do!  Keep notes.  If ya dont like it, dont do it again!

Hope to see ya around the forums.....


----------



## illini (Jul 16, 2007)

Be careful with the alcohol stuff, one of us MES guys blew off the door of his smoker doing just that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No it wasn't me, I just use it for medicinal purposes


----------



## smokewatcher (Jul 16, 2007)

I gave up on liquids and filled mine with sand and covered it with foil for easy cleanup.  I've had no problems with it.


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2007)

I just did a butt and some ABT's and had little extra rub dumped it in the water. I noticed that the water was needing filled more often than usual. Ran the same temp inside as usual and outside weather temp and humidity were close to the same as last time.Wonder if the salt in the rub had an affect on the water I know it will lower(as in needs to be colder) the freezing temp of water wonder if it lowers the boil temp also.   I shall research this


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 16, 2007)

Saltwater boils at 200' and freshwater boils at 212'

Boiled faster is my guess


Edited because Wikipedia is telling me something different than I learned in Oceanography class in High School a LONG time ago and Culinary Arts class in college. So, either science changed or I didn't learn anything. I'm betting on the former.. They're saying salt RAISES the water temp. And then they get all scientific talking about grams per liter etc.. Fooey! I'm right and they're wrong! That is all ...:)


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2007)

Well you just saved me some time. Thanks I figured it did something to the temp.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL I don't think you are. Salt in water, or even sugar for that matter, raises the boliing point of water.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 16, 2007)

My brain (whats left of it) is starting to hurt.........


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't worry about the water, if it needs some I just put it in.


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2007)

Heh...you are correct about being correct. Seems to me ya don't need thermodynamics/chemistry graduates to figger if the freeze point is lower.... but I guess weird crap do happen. Water is one of the few substances that expands upon coolng... much to the chargrin of our sprinkler systems up here in da Great White North. And those beers in the freezer for the "quick cool"  heh...what a mess that can make, eh.


----------



## 13spicerub (Sep 13, 2007)

i've always wanted to use beer but I can't justify wasting that much


----------



## placebo (Sep 13, 2007)

I think every beer drinker I know, including myself, has done that at least once.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I tried using wine, onions, etc one time. It just made for a bigger mess with no real difference in flavor that I could tell, at least not enough to make it worth while to me. Now I just use water.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 13, 2007)

Sand and foil baby, it's the only way to go!!


----------



## placebo (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to admit that got me thinking. So you do that also huh? Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

I've tried adding various things to the water, and other than giving off a pleasant smell, did nothing for the flavor of the meat.


----------



## desert smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

Sand and foil. bbq bubba posted about using sand several months ago. I tried it and won't do it any other way. Thanks again for the tip bubba. Remember, the pan serves as a heat sink to help maintain more consistent temp.


----------



## jts70 (Sep 13, 2007)

Got a link to that post , sure would to read that one


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

This may not be the most enlightened question but, here goes; Does the foil go over the sand to keep it clean or underneath the sand to be refilled with clean sand each time?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

Over the sand


----------



## desert smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

Foil under. the sand collects everything that drips down. Dump foil and sand and start over. Not a lot of work or mess.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't understand...what is the sand collecting if it is covered in foil?  Help me please.

Thanks,


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope we can come to some consensus on this .... over vs. under!


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 13, 2007)

Used sand in the old days in the bottom of BBQ and cut charcoal used in half..!!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen a lot of past posts on here about the different things added to the water pan & usually ends up in a big discussion & most of what I read is similar. It may smell better while smoking but flavor change to the meat is minimal if nonexistent


----------



## placebo (Sep 13, 2007)

As I understand it they put the foil in the pan first then put the sand on top of that and the drippings collect in the sand which you simply toss afterwords.

Did that make any sense?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 13, 2007)

You are correct!!


----------



## placebo (Sep 13, 2007)

Well whattaya know, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Bubba!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

If that is the case ... then I'll stay with water as it is easier to obtain and dispose of!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

I most certainly agree!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I get that........I just don't get how that is easier, better, or whatever then foil on top 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..........then you just pitch the foil and keep the sand............That is the world of Q ing for ya!!!     Sure ain't going to lose any sleep over it, but trying to wrap my brain around it.  

Thanks for the help


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

Consensus in the world of smoking/BBQing...........I suppose that is possible in theory. LOL


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

So ... how much sand ? (depth)

Where do you dump it?

What would be wrong with collecting drippings in the foil on top, then just discarding it?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, the conversation here led me to look around and try to find what was the most prevelant way if there was one.........I went to the virtual weber bullet and it says to put foil both ways. LOL Their explanation makes sense. Here is it FWIW.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/waterpanusage.html

*Using Sand In The Pan* 
[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Fans of sand say it offers some of the temperature control benefits of water, while eliminating the need to refill the pan or deal with messy cleanup afterward.[/font]

[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Line the pan with a layer of wide, heavy-duty aluminum foil, then fill 3/4 full with *clean, dry playground sand* (Picture 1). Smooth the sand, then cover with two layers of wide, heavy-duty aluminum foil (Picture 2).[/font]
[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Discard and replace the top layer of foil after each cook. The sand can be used again and again, as long as the drippings do not penetrate the second layer of foil.[/font]

[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Why line the pan with foil before adding the sand? Because the sand turns as hard as concrete after several uses and is almost impossible to remove without that layer of foil.[/font]

[font=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Be aware that sand has the same issue of radiated heat as mentioned above for an empty pan. However, it takes a few hours for the radiation effect to build-up as the sand heats.[/font]


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice post Joe, answer's everybody's question's


----------



## placebo (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Joe, you just earned a rep point for that!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you, Sir.   Of course, it is just the opinion of the guy running the site......doesn't mean he is right.  LMAO


----------



## squeezy (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Joe .... answered all my questions and then some!


----------



## virgo53 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Joe,
rep point added!!
Mike


----------



## squeezy (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool!  ... I did the same earlier ... great minds do ....


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 14, 2007)

I appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Just looking to share info when it seems to help.........and when I can find it.   I suppose that is why we are all here.

If I have not said it before, I really enjoy this forum and the people on it.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 17, 2009)

I have now done the same thing. I don't miss the extra clean up that a water bowl entails. Sand is great!


----------



## wrigley (Jun 25, 2011)

Why sand....what's the purpose?

Mike


----------

